# DraWings X3 Pro



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

I just returned from Atlanta and the ISS show. I purchased a Roland cutter from Imprintables. Also purchased DraWings X3 professional. 

Should recieve it in about 2 weeks. I know there have been some interest in this before, and will post my reviews after I get used to using it. There are two versions of DraWings. With the basic, you cannot adjust any of the types of stitches you get, nor the densities and such. With the pro, you can adjust everything. 

I know that there will be a learning curve with it, but it comes with a 30 day money back policy. So I will be trying to learn everything I can in the next 30 days.

Will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If you need help Diane - ColorYourWorld at CorelDRAW.com has been using DRAWINGS for quite some time. I believe she was a beta tester as well.

Definently let us know.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Do you know what her opinion of it is?


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Also, I got the training video series from Digital Art Solutions.... so that should help with the learning curve.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

She loves it. Ive been debating on getting it yet we already have Wilcom ES. Once you get past the learning curve I'm sure you'll be pleased. I have heard good things. It works seamlessly with DRAW


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ken. Did you get the basic, or the PRO version? How much?


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

We got the pro version. It was $1799.00 but included a training video on the software. It covers all the areas such as applique and how to optimize designs for stitching. It also includes tech support through Digital Art Solutions.

In the pro version, you can alter stitch densities, underlay, stitch direction and much more. For instance, you can use true type fonts and if it is say a script font that a portion curls around and overlaps another, you can trim that so that it on line will go over the top of the other. It also has numerous settings for the different kind of material being stitched on. The settings are all opitimzed for the the like of Lycra, twill and such.

Cant wait to get it in and play with it. I will let everyone know how it does. It does come with a 30 day money back policy if I am not satisfied.

Also got the Roland GX-24 cutter. It arrived yesterday and should be able to set it up today. I watched all of Imprintables videos last night after we closed the store.

I know there was a lot of speculation and interest on this.... I will post a review.


----------



## midnightmktg (Jul 13, 2007)

I have drawings, and I absolutely love it. Its easy to use. I've seriously been considering upgrading to the pro version but for the most part it works well with my business.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

I use DRAWings as well, it's a great program. You'll love it.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

KenS said:


> I just returned from Atlanta and the ISS show. I purchased a Roland cutter from Imprintables. Also purchased DraWings X3 professional.
> 
> Should recieve it in about 2 weeks. I know there have been some interest in this before, and will post my reviews after I get used to using it. There are two versions of DraWings. With the basic, you cannot adjust any of the types of stitches you get, nor the densities and such. With the pro, you can adjust everything.
> 
> ...




Digitizing quality embroidery designs has a huge learning curve and although auto digitizing software like DRAWings can be a useful tool, it does have limitations. It would be unfair to expect DRAWings to turn you into an instant digitizer.

Most designs [unless very simple] created by auto digitizing software do require additional editing to improve the quality. The fact that you purchased the Pro version was a smart move because DRAWings on its own simply does not offer the user enough control over the design, nor does it allow you to import existing designs.

Any embroidery software [and this includes DRAWings] requires the user to have a good understanding of embroidery basics [push-pull effect, densities, stitch length, underlay stitching, stitch direction, etc.] and the best way to learn these basics will be with one of the very good "non software specific" lessons / tutorials available.

Unfortunately, purchasing digitizing software does not make someone a digitizer ..... it takes considerable knowledge, skill and experience to create quality designs regardless of the software used. There are no quick "one button" solutions to digitizing.

Enjoy DRAWings ... but be reasonable about your expectations.

Bob


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

I already have digitizing software, and have been digitizing with it. I have the book from Tom at Strawberry Stitches, and the the tutorial CD's from John Deere.

You are correct, digitizing is an art form that is unique. 

My intent for this software is mostly for company logos. Typically they are line art and pretty straight forward. Drawings will definetly shine here. I can create a vector design for them which is printable for letter heads and such, along with an embroidery file. The pro versiosn allows me to choose all the parameters. Stitch length, direction, underlay and borders.

One of my main reasons for the software is applique. I just bought the Roland cutter, which will cut twill. The pro version allows me to quickly create the stitch file for the applique. This will be great for anyone who wants a single or low qty run. If I get an order for a large qty, I will farm out the cutting to Stahls or another company. But I still have my sew file that I dont have to pay for. I just send them the cut file. That in itself saves $25 per sew file.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

KenS said:


> I already have digitizing software, and have been digitizing with it. I have the book from Tom at Strawberry Stitches, and the the tutorial CD's from John Deere.
> 
> You are correct, digitizing is an art form that is unique.
> 
> ...



Ken

Congrats on getting your hands on two of the best embroidery teaching aids out there. 

Thomas Moore's book and John Deer's videos are a great way to learn embroidery basics and knowing these basics will go a long way in allowing you to get the most out of the DRAWings Pro or any other embroidery software.

I think if most of your work involves line art logos, DRAWings will probably serve you well. Watch for excessive stitch counts and improper pathing.

Have a great weekend.

Bob


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

For those who use Drawings, how good it the small text? Our current system does not sew small text very well. We are upgrading to a new embroidery machine because our other ones are a little old now. I figure that now is a good time to look at upgrading our software as well.


----------

